# Job Seeker Visa



## anupam57 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi All,

I am planning to go for Germany Job Seeker Visa. Before I go for it, I need some doubts cleared. I hope experienced people here can help me with that.

1. What are chances of getting job easily for IT guy (Mobile application developer) in Germany with Job Seeker Visa ? 

2. Would employers would give same chance as they would give to locals ? 

3. If I get a job in Germany on Job Seeker Visa, after that what kind of visa I would get ? What kind if rights I would have ? Who will pay for that -- me or employer ? 

4. Can my spouse work in Germany, when a visa which would be granted after job seeker visa ?

Please help me guys with those questions so that I can make a firm decision.

Thanks 
AC


----------



## nzduck (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello,

If the jobseeker visa approved, should go to German intermediately, or how many months left for preparing before landing German.


----------



## anupam57 (Mar 16, 2013)

No Sir,

I did not yet started process for the Job seeker visa. I am yet planning all things before I execute.


----------



## nzduck (Aug 18, 2014)

anupam57 said:


> No Sir,
> 
> I did not yet started process for the Job seeker visa. I am yet planning all things before I execute.


Seems that this kind of visa need more than 2 months to get the result, its quite long time.


----------

